
Secrets of the Yahoo Sale ‘Book’ Reveal Financial Meltdown - doener
http://recode.net/2016/04/06/yahoo-sale-book-financial-meltdown/
======
jackgavigan
_> The fees first: The slides note $200 million of Yahoo has dubbed TIPLA from
China’s Alibaba Group..._

I assume there's supposed to be a "what" between the "of" and "Yahoo" in that
sentence.

 _> While Yahoo will still get another $120 million annually for branding and
alleged technology from Yahoo Japan..._

What's "alleged technology"? Is that like "technology that is innocent until
proven guilty"?

 _> Let that sink in: Buying revenue._

aka Marketing.

I don't mind hatchet jobs if they're well-written. This one wasn't even proof-
read.

------
ChuckMcM
I would not be surprised that the documents were very clear about the risks to
Yahoo!'s future. The last thing someone would want is a lawsuit claiming that
some risk wasn't disclosed.

